# WNY/Lewiston



## Not Lance (Aug 1, 2005)

Any idea who the group is that meets and rides from Lewiston on Sunday mornings  ?
Thanks


----------



## giff (Jul 24, 2004)

*Wow, Lewiston*



Not Lance said:


> Any idea who the group is that meets and rides from Lewiston on Sunday mornings  ?
> Thanks


Not sure what group it may be. 

I use to look in this section of the forums and never could find anyone it Niagara County. I just started looking at this website again after being gone from it for a while. Actually I am just trying to get going with the bike again (lack of time).

I live in Ransomville and have noticed some groups going by lately. If you find out more about the group please post it. 

If you are interested in riding with a group Niagara Frontier Bike Club is pretty good and has all levels of experience www.nfbc.com. I rode with them a few times about 4 yrs ago. Their website lists the ride times and stuff like that. The drawback is most of the rides are in the Buffalo area. They used to have one in Cambria and a great one on Grand Island. I see they still list something on Grand Island at Beaver Island Sate Park.


----------



## Not Lance (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks...I'll fire you a pm.


----------



## Tjoiwr (Jan 2, 2003)

*Why don't we start our own club?*

I ride almost everyday in Lewiston and always pass other riders but have only ridden with two. Maybe there could be more interest if there were group rides during the week too.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

FWIW, I've seen a club riding on the other side of the border-and the roads there seem more interesting as well!


----------



## Not Lance (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, you may be right. I would like to ride Niagara on the Lake- it looks inviting.  

It's a time issue for me though....I get a certain window of time to ride. If I miss the window by 30-40 minutes it sends ripples through the delicate balance of family life.

john


----------



## ShiftingGearsWNY (Oct 5, 2005)

*Riding Groups*

You may be seeing our shop ride. We ride in that Direction often leaving Lockport. If you want to join in on some fun stop by and see us. We are in the process of planning regular group rides for the cold months.
www.shiftinggearswny.com
~dudley


----------



## TommyBoy5020 (May 15, 2012)

Im also looking for some folks to ride with at least once a week.


----------



## duececity (Mar 19, 2012)

From Niagara Falls, NY. What sort of rider are you looking for? I like to ride at touring speed (12-15 mph) and often ride the roads and trails of Lewiston, Niagara, Youngstown and surrounding areas.


----------



## sjuded (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I am in the WNY area (NF right above the Lewiston escarpment) and looking for a group/someone to ride with.

I just started riding about a 6-8 weeks ago so I am not ready for a century or cruising above 15mph but riding 5 days a week now so ready to get out there and get in to it.

Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## duececity (Mar 19, 2012)

sjuded,
Let me know a date and time we could possibly meet at Syro's Restaurant in Lewiston (with bikes on car) and we can set up a ride for that morning. Monday, Wednesday, Thursday and weekend is usually good for me.
duececity (Bill)


----------



## sjuded (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll shoot you a PM duececity with some contact information


----------



## gumbafish (Jan 11, 2011)

It might be a bit of a drive for you but every tuesday the Amherst EMS has a group ride that leaves from the fire hall on the corner of Cambell blvd. and Tonawanda Creek rd. in Amherst. They meet at 6 and leave 6:15ish. I've not gone with them but they advertise 15-18mph and I think break up into groups if there are splits in ability levels. I ride by them all the time and it looks like its pretty casual and I see a variety of people there so I think anyone is welcome and won't be left behind. Their loop is around 24 miles.

I think they post the info on their facebook page as well as buffalo meetup EMS Tuesday ROAD RIDE - The Buffalo Outdoors Meetup (Buffalo, NY) - Meetup This site might help you find other rides by you too or help you get in contact with the EMS guys if you are interested.


----------

